# Why is there so much "rice" on this board?



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

I've been on this board a while and I've notice a LOT of rice questions: Ghetto coilovers, big ass rims, bodykits and other things...


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

Ummm... short answer? Because this is a Nissan forum.


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Kind of makes me want to the old american classics forums and ask "Why is there so much ******* talk about outdated hemi's and measuring your silly inefficent engines in cubic inches instead of liters, only racing in a straight line or a stupidly large oval track for 100 laps and not being able to go too far without running out of gas because your cars are uneconomical and in my own opinion, very ugly in design" People just have their own opinions and times are always changing. Some people like body kits some people don't, this forum is the Nissan forum, for anything about Nissans in general, and not the Nissan ,as long as you don't modify your exterior. At ALL. Forums. Some bodykits I think some look nice. Oversized rims look much better than a 13in rim anyday. $200 Ghetto coilovers are nice when you're a college student, always low on cash, and can't afford the $1500 motivational setup, but still want to work on your car.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

atomicbomberman said:


> I've been on this board a while and I've notice a LOT of rice questions: Ghetto coilovers, big ass rims, bodykits and other things...


everyone has their own definition of what rice is and isn't, just because some like big systems and body kits doesn't make it a rice question because there are a lot of respectable and knowledgable people in this forum that have a show quality type car. its not my thing but it is some peoples, and some people dont have the money and even though i tell them to save up if that makes them happen then let it be.. if people want to rice their car out let them do it.. it shouldnt bother you.. if you dont like the quesitons dont read them.. i could ask you the same thing cuz your asking such a stupid question of an opinion. all i can say is just let it be and get over it.. hope you dont take any offense to this.. none intended


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

atomicbomberman said:


> I've been on this board a while and I've notice a LOT of rice questions: Ghetto coilovers, big ass rims, bodykits and other things...


You don't really expect a straight answer?

Personal observation: lots of Sentra owners post rice questions. You don't see this nonsense with the truck owners.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

atomicbomberman said:


> I've been on this board a while and I've notice a LOT of rice questions: Ghetto coilovers, big ass rims, bodykits and other things...


Because rice sells. Besides the import culture is all about rice.
Simply restoring a car (cleaning and painting and fixing) ands making it run like new or better with more power is not import culture. Thats just car people doing their thing.

Seth


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Because rice is nice!!!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

OWNED...not just once, but a few times


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

I personally hate most rice. Big rims? Pft forget that, im gettin my car lowered, thinking of putting 4 donuts on there get it rolling on some 9's or 10s maybe. The wings in the back that are like 1/10 of an inch thin metal and stick up 4 feet look stupid to me, to ME. Everyone likes a bumping system in their cars, not just rice owners. I don't plan to 'rice' out my car, ill keep the factory size rims (13s!), don't need to push 300whp and do 205 on the highway, I'm just a student who needs a ride back n forth to school. I bought my Nisssan because A) it gets good gas mileage(could be better..damn o2 sensor not fitting) and B) because it will last me along time for the price I paid for it. Everyones got their own feelings twowrds things. Why are some people vegetarians? Damnit I don't know but if i ever find out...


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

i don't really hate rice, provided that people have balls to back up their looks. But people wanting to put 17s on their GA16 sentra and fit 225 tires on them? Or asking about stupid clutch questions or some REALLY stupid questions that have to do with running 10s with an SR20...

I am getting a little sick of answering really dumb questions, I don't mind educating people, but man...


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

psulemon said:


> OWNED...not just once, but a few times


LOL!!thats great I gotta find that great quote thread in the OT.LMAO


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

atomicbomberman said:


> i don't really hate rice, provided that people have balls to back up their looks. But people wanting to put 17s on their GA16 sentra and fit 225 tires on them? Or asking about stupid clutch questions or some REALLY stupid questions that have to do with running 10s with an SR20...
> 
> I am getting a little sick of answering really dumb questions, I don't mind educating people, but man...


Because it's a public forum and people will ask stupid questions. I honestly don't think this is the only place in the universe where people ask dumb questions.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

atomicbomberman said:


> i don't really hate rice, provided that people have balls to back up their looks. But people wanting to put 17s on their GA16 sentra and fit 225 tires on them? Or asking about stupid clutch questions or some REALLY stupid questions that have to do with running 10s with an SR20...
> 
> I am getting a little sick of answering really dumb questions, I don't mind educating people, but man...


You may think that there question is dumb, but they may not. And if you have such a problem with the questions, just dont answer them.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I have a problem with one thing on this board. I hate it when I see someone ask a question that has been answered a few too many times. I help out a lot here, as some of you may know. This repetitive BS has to stop somewhere. The problem is members don't care to search, both old and new. People need to understand that they're wasting space here by not searching first. 

I also hate people who try to give advice on something they have NO knowledge on. Shut-up and learn before saying something that makes you look like an idiot (I think some folks know who/what I am talking about).

The rice thing I'll tolerate only as long as someone doesn't make a claim that their otherwise stock 4-banger with a bodykit/wing/sticker beat a Supra TT/other powerful car.


----------



## a_stupid_box (Nov 16, 2003)

Harris said:


> I have a problem with one thing on this board. I hate it when I see someone ask a question that has been answered a few too many times. I help out a lot here, as some of you may know. This repetitive BS has to stop somewhere. The problem is members don't care to search, both old and new. People need to understand that they're wasting space here by not searching first.


Without repititon (and off topic posts) all forums would die. Especially automotive forums. After all, there's only so much that can be done with a car.

Assuming the amount of repeated posts is as high as 25%, you're only "wasting" 1 GB out of every four for storage (easily remidied by clearing posts older than ____ amount of time server-side), and the bandwidth shouldn't be an issue if people see it's a repeat and just don't read it.

Don't get me wrong, I agree that repeated topics are usually a waste of everyone's time and money, but it's like trolls or thread bumpers or multi-posters -- it just kinda happens. Best thing anyone can do is point the newb to the thread he's repeating and lock the topic (or erase it after a day or two).


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I'd be fine if someone asked about something posted like at least a month ago, but I don't like repeat threads that come up on a daily/weekly basis. Do you know how many times a thread on GA16DE -> SR20DE(T) swap has come up? I'd like to see questions other than that for once. I don't see a problem if a repeat thread came up asking about the credibility/reliability of a swap write-up etc., but damn, I hate it when someone asks how much it will cost and all that useless crap. Some generic questions can just not be answered. People need to do some research on their own.

I was a noob once too. But I learned quite quickly not to rely on anything but the search button and asking around for things I needed. A forum is a dead place for someone like me if its full of repetitive threads. 

Repetitive threads make me feel like my posts have no relevance with regards to what was already asked and answered quite fully. I'm not asking for a thank-you or other kind of gratitude. All I want members to do is use the search button, read the stuff that's been covered quite a few times, and then ask if there are still some doubts left.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

here's the thing, i agree with you.. i hate when there is two of the same questions in the same section or other sections. but heres the thing, most people that ask the questions about swaps are newbies cuz they dont know the fullest potential and how much it really does cost to do swap... i understand your frustration but all you have to do it not answer, not read or answer with saying please search there are multiple threads about this one or answer the question.. you dont have to get defensive bout this topic.. its not a big deal.. no one is talkin trash its just a pet peeze of yours problem which i full understand.. btw.. how did this get brought up. its not even bout rice but more what you dont like.... all i can say is stay calm.. and dont answer the repeats.. i have done it many times.. but i dont care too much.. its just being helpful..


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Well..........*



atomicbomberman said:


> I am getting a little sick of answering really dumb questions


Well, do like I do and just ignore them.

:cheers:


----------



## Standard Games (Dec 7, 2003)

Oh man you people are nerds.....I hope I'm not becoming a nerd by reading this.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

You want a 1 word answer? 

Demographics.

As for the bitching about repeat topics and this and that. If you guys would report the post to a moderator it would be a lot easier for us to find and remedy these situations. I haven't been spending as much time in the sentra forums because, well I haven't been spending much time on the forums as a whole lately, so it's partially my fault for not being around. Your help would be apreciated, but I'll try and stick around more (at least in my forums)


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Rice tastes good


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Sanyo said:


> The wings in the back that are like 1/10 of an inch thin metal and stick up 4 feet look stupid to me, to ME.


I searched and found this thread, where can I find a metal/aluminum wing that will fit my sentra? I'm looking for a double deck spoiler (more downforce G's and stuff) that will be make my car stay on the ground at high speeds. Also I am looking for some cheap 18's. Do 18's even fit sentras?


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Ok, I think we beat this into the ground. Thanks to everyone for helping out. Rice oWnZ 4LL 

Not happy I closed this? PM me and we'll talk...


----------

